# Best nail chippers



## benningtonjones (Oct 24, 2010)

we need to trim our bunny's nails but we don't know what kind of chippers would be the best. can some of you please give suggesting on what is the best brand or kind to use? thanks in advance


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 25, 2010)

There are 2 types of nail clippers for pets, guillotine and scissor. Guillotine ones have a hole and the blade goes up to cut the nail. The scissor type ones are like a pair of scissors but have curved blades to cut the nail, these come in ones that have a spring and ones that are more manual. What type you use is up to you as both work. Personally, I prefer the scissor type with a spring. I use the dog size one, but only because I have dogs and prefer to have one set of nail clippers. You can get small dog or cat nail clippers.





The scissor with spring are at the top, manual scissor bottom left and guillotine is bottom right. 

The brand doesn't really matter. I would go with something the works, but there is no need to spend a ton of money on them. 

One thing you should get as well is steptic powder. This is used to stop bleeding if you cut the nail. Bamboo brand nail clippers come with a small thing of powder and the set is not much more expensive then a regular set of nail clippers.


----------



## degrassi (Oct 25, 2010)

Personally I never liked using the pet nail clippers on my rabbit.I didn't like the scissor type and with the guillotine type I was always scared that the rabbit would kick or move and their toenail would get stuck in the clipper and hurt themselves. 

So I use the big toenail clippers for humans. I find them easy to use and I can get a much closer cut as you can cut off the nail and then clip off smaller amounts until you are close to the quick. A vet tech friend of mine got me to start using them and i've never gone back to the pet clippers.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 25, 2010)

I also use human toe nail clippers for my bunny and the guinea pigs, they work great.


----------



## mistyjr (Oct 25, 2010)

*Momto3boys wrote: *


> I also use human toe nail clippers for my bunny and the guinea pigs, they work great.


Yup.. I known some breeder's use regular human nail clippers.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 25, 2010)

I use these. They are inexpensive and work well for me.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3931208&lmdn=Cat+Grooming


----------



## missyscove (Oct 25, 2010)

I've used either human nail clippers or ones like slavetoabunny uses. I second the styptic powder recommendation though in a pinch you can use corn starch or flour. It doesn't work as well, but it's better than nothing.


----------

